# Which MBTI type is the hardest to impress?



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

The title...


----------



## Kingdom Crusader (Jan 4, 2012)

I think it probably depends on what type you are in the first place. I'd say all other types, except other NTs, wouldn't be impressed by me in the least bit because neither of us share fundamental values, type wise.


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

Type 1 sp/soc, ESTJ, alpha, choleric, blood type -0, occupation - head-teacher, other mental health conditions - OCD. Background - Strict upbringing.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

xNTJs


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

The cynic and the pessimist.


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

My guess would be rationals are the hardest to impress.


----------



## UnicornRainbowLove (May 8, 2014)

You don't impress me if you try to. That's just needy. 

But do you mean in a sexual sense or what it takes to "get in their circle" or what? 

I'd say TJs are rarely impressed with me


----------



## Green Girl (Oct 1, 2010)

Maybe it depends on what type you are. I'm an INTJ. I can impress most types on occasion, but never ESFJs. We both value getting things done, but we approach things so differently. I always get the impression that they are wondering why I don't just shut up and get with the program.


----------



## Ode to Trees (Aug 25, 2011)

xSTJs, I have no idea otherwise. I met few NTs. I do not count forums since that is not the place to really know a person since some play their type very well. They have to fit every single stereotype of it. A genuine person is not a mascot of her/his type. I met those genuine ones too, but not in such quantity to form an opinion.


----------



## Recluse BrainStormer333 (Dec 25, 2014)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> You don't impress me if you try to. That's just needy.
> 
> *But do you mean in a sexual sense or what it takes to "get in their circle" or what?*
> 
> I'd say TJs are rarely impressed with me


In all the things/domains.


----------



## ArBell (Feb 10, 2014)

ESTJs.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

ISTJs


----------



## Glory (Sep 28, 2013)

Yer, I was gonna say STJ as well. Boring lot.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

Razorgirl said:


> Yer, I was gonna say STJ as well. Boring lot.


that's a mean thing to say...


----------



## Leviticus Cornwall (Mar 27, 2014)

stiletto said:


> xNTJs


Id argue otherwise. We're hard to please but not that hard to impress. We are so used to people not meeting our expectations that all it takes is someone with their ducks in a row to make us go "humph" your not so bad after all.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

UnicornRainbowLove said:


> You don't impress me if you try to. That's just needy.
> 
> But do you mean in a sexual sense or what it takes to "get in their circle" or what?
> 
> I'd say TJs are rarely impressed with me


You know what impressed me with this post? How you managed to make it about you.


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't really know.... I'm inclined to go with what a couple of others have said in that it's not type dependent but rather depends on what quality you're trying to impress someone of a certain type with. They'll only be impressed if it's a quality they value after all.

personally, while I'm not too nit-picky and critical and tend to generally think well of people, I don't _Feel_ 'impressed' by people all that much because they're all just people with talents and weaknesses good intentions and character flaws, I often feel like I can see the child inside each person soo... I don't necessarily feel in awe of others, I don't put them on pedestals or anything, I don't 'hero worship' or aspire to be like someone, even though I do notice and appreciate their good qualities and readily compliment them on those things.


one thing I have kind of noticed is that it seeeems to me like certain people (I'm not entirely positive on types but perhaps generally SPs and NTs?) have this sort of view that everything is always an ongoing project where they never really reach a point of satiafaction, something could always be better, always. It's never just 'well done' it's always 'well done, now lets ramp it up a notch and try again'. I dunno...


----------



## Tom Soy Sauce (Jul 25, 2013)

Well different types are impressed by different things. Like for me, an ENTP, if you have a really good sense of humor and are somewhat clever or witty, that's really all it takes. I can't tolerate boring people. 

xSTJs wouldn't be impressed in the stereotypical "what can you do for me" sense.


----------



## TheEpicPolymath (Dec 5, 2014)

dumaresq said:


> the cynic and the pessimist.


intj.


----------



## Dreaming of Dragons (Jul 8, 2014)

Boy... as others have said, that one really depends on who you are, how you behave, who you're impressing, etc.

But I'm going to say the hardest type for me to impress is ESTP.


----------



## butterflyxcollector (Mar 23, 2015)

I think it's depends on what it is the person is using as a tool to impress, at least in my case. I'm not easily excitable on the outside, but on the inside I could be mulling over it like crazy. I would hide it from you though, not purposefully, my expressions are just lacking. And I can read through boasting and bragging easily. So if it's truely something impressive, then yes. I will be impressed. I think maybe an INTJ. My father, my husband, and my best friend are all INTJs. And none of them are easily impressed. Haha neither are my ENTJ brother and cousin. At least not from what I can tell.


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

Impress by what? Their intelligence, beauty, ambition, compassion?


----------



## The Nameless Composer (Sep 20, 2014)

I think a better question is: 'what is most likely to impress each type the most?' or 'what is each type impressed by the most?'

We're probably impressed by either what we value as important, or what we lack and what we think takes skill or talent. Like an INFP might be impressed by someone with a deep well of compassion but, conversely, might be impressed by outstanding athletic skill because it's not something that INFP might possess. Being a songwriter I'm not that impressed by writing songs, but I'm blown away by amazing paintings or sculptures.


----------



## LittleOrange (Feb 11, 2012)

I´m pretty hard to impress (ISFP)


----------



## Revolver Ocelot (Feb 25, 2015)

I think it's more like different MBTI's get impressed by different things. For instance an INTP or INTJ might get impressed by a concept or an idea. An ISTP might get impressed by a piece of machinery like a car or a gun.


----------



## xForgottenOne (Mar 7, 2015)

I'm not easily impressed, but as Revolver Ocelot says, if I get impressed, it's mostly by an idea or concept. If someone comes up with an amazing idea, I can be impressed, but if someone shows me his new Porsche, I don't care at all.


----------



## Sehrynn (Mar 30, 2015)

I'd probably say INTJs, because of their relentless chessboard maneuvering and the stereotype of the most "arrogant" out of all the types.


----------

